# a small van, lots of luggage, aires/wilding in france



## llama (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,

I've got a small campervan. Obviously a camper eg it has a pop-top, but it's not realy self-contained.

Previously always used campsites for stopovers on long journeys into France, but this is a pain because we tend to travel long and arrive late (9pm, 10pm) and it's a waste of time+money to shell out on a site when you are only going to be there 8 hours.

Thinking of going wild or using an aire du campingcar this time (not a motorway aire)

3 things concern me

(1) We'll have to dump a load of stuff outside to put our bed up - bbq stuff, chairs, table, waste container etc - but only in a stack of stuff, not in a 'pitching out' type way. Nothing valueable, but it would be annoying to lose.

(2) No toilet, so need to be either near one or far enough away that nobody cares

(3) arriving late

Has anyone wild camped or else used an aire du campingcar like this?

I'm not that up for the wild camping if we need to leave a load of stuff outside, I would not do it in the UK as we would only wild camp when travelling lighter or else in the middle of nowhere. So I think that answers my own question, but I've never used an aire, so I don't know if that would be ok.

I've got 'all the aires' and the poi's


----------



## Lee (Aug 8, 2017)

I use the aires but having things left outside the van could be a problem maybe not as much in France but especially in Spain and Portugal.
The toilet would not be as much of a problem as some of the aires have them near or you could use the local cafes.
To repeat my self leaving your possessions outside over night may be a bit risky.


----------



## Chris356 (Aug 8, 2017)

If you have a pop top could you not put your stuff up in the roof bed ?


----------



## llama (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris356 said:


> If you have a pop top could you not put your stuff up in the roof bed ?



I had not thought of this, yep, good point, this is an option. Of course, so is just sleeping up there I guess; never slept up in the roof so I did not think of it. Don't know why I did not think of this, it opens up more possibilities.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 8, 2017)

You really are supposed to have facilities when using the aires. I use them extensively and have not had many with toilets. You are also not supposed to put anything outside and although some put tables out I try not to abuse this. I would not feel comfortable leaving stuff out overnight. 
As you are so basic perhaps campsites are better, are the municipal ones not cheaper? You sound like you are making things quite hard for yourselves.


----------



## grumpyaudeman (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi

The moment you start chucking things out in France you will be breaking many  laws  you can just park not set up a camp site


----------



## andyjanet (Aug 9, 2017)

Quite a few people use aires without there own facilitys, its not pleasant standing on a turd whilst walking the dog in the morning, porta potty can be bought for very little money and will serve the purpose, whilst camping we bought some foam and leatherette and made an extra seat from ours, i suggested this to an english  bloke last year in france living in a stretch lincoln town car,
we used the aires on our way to the alps and he was still there three weeks later on our return, y do people think its acceptable to go behind the same bush for weeks on end the stench was amazing, Enjoy france.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 9, 2017)

Was thinking of a trailer too, while reading OP.

Have seen people sleeping in tents a fair few times on motorway aire,


----------



## Purplesu (Aug 9, 2017)

On our trip to Portugal, we always used aires. It was a 3 day journey, we only stopped to fuel up, have food and sleep and them back on the road. We never felt unsafe, but we also never left the motorhome unattended. It's our home after all and everything we own is in there along with our lovely cats.

Yes, make sure you use the facilities but leave them as you found them, always. 

Have a nice & safe trip!!


----------



## witzend (Aug 9, 2017)

Thinking of going wild or using an aire du campingcar this time (not a motorway aire)

3 things concern me

(1) We'll have to dump a load of stuff outside to put our bed up - bbq stuff, chairs, table, waste container etc - but only in a stack of stuff, not in a 'pitching out' type way. Nothing valueable, but it would be annoying to lose.

I'd count on losing it

(2) No toilet, so need to be either near one or far enough away that nobody cares

 Self contained vans only on aires 

(3) arriving late

You'll not be popular especially unloading all that gear  


Has anyone wild camped or else used an aire du campingcar like this?

No and I wouldn't aires are intended as overnite parking you'll probably be parking between 2 other vans with just 3 ft between you I don't think you'd even be welcome at a Gen de Voyager site


----------



## Byronic (Aug 9, 2017)

As a last resort, leave the clobber in the van and stand outside all night, under
an umbrella. I doubt if that contravenes the rules.

There are always plenty of overnight alternatives to a formal aire in Espagna and 
especially Francia. Pull off the main road in quiet country areas and 
there's nearly always a semi hidden layby, safety? I reckon the chances of
being done over by a roaming highway villain can be considerably less than
than that found by being parked up solo in a gloomy near town aire, adjacent
to what may to be an urban area with crime problems.
The occasional overnighter at an aire de repos can be OK. don't park with 
the trucks, but nearby in the car park area no one gives a damn. The 24/7
variety may give an increased feeling of security, and possibly best to
avoid the aires near to large cities.
And of course the supermarket carpark can at times be handy, and sometimes
picturesque.


----------



## nicvan0 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Your problems 1 - 3*

1. If you sleep upstairs, stuff all your stuff downstairs on the seats, where your legs go when driving, up on the dashboard, ... Folding tables can go under the van. We used to keep a 3-way fridge on the driver's seat. If you sleep downstairs, rig up a board that rests just under  the pop-top and another over the cab,. We put loads of stuff up there.

2. Men can pee in a fruit juice bottle - the sort with the wide cap! Those organic juices with bits in have wider caps. Women or men can pee in one of those food boxes with the lock top lid. In either case, totally waterproof so no worries about knocking it over. As for the no.2's, large supermarkets such as Intermarche (but not Lidls) have loos, generally just inside the main entrance. If desperate, the bucket lined with plastic bag can suffice. People use the same system for dogs, when all's said and done. Tie the bag well and place in public wheelie bin - the one that isn't for bottles or cans or whatever, labelled "dechets menageres" (household rubbish) or similar.

3. As others have said, try to be quiet. In popular areas or high season, the aire may be full late at night.

Aires are good. Give them a try! Almost every small town in France has one.


----------

